# advice on Rammy & Mossimo ATV snowblowers



## snappy (Jan 4, 2020)

leonz said:


> Here is a single stage snow thrower from Finland made by RAMMY.
> 
> The ATV winch is used to raise and lower it and it has a remote control pendent to operate the single stage snow thrower.
> 
> I calledd Berocmac and they have no intension of building single stage snow throwers apparently.


I've been looking at ATV snowblowers and I'm leaning towards Rammy. Also considering Massimo, but have heard some bad reviews on that one. Don't even want to consider the others. Can anybody give an honest review?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF snappy


:moved: gave you your own thread. :wink2:

.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

First post needs a hearty welcome....Greetings!


----------



## Ducky_d (Jan 24, 2021)

*I'm also new to this forum (just found it). I am also interested in Rammy snowblower for an utv, so I think I follow this to see if we could set some user info from owners?*


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF ducky-d

snappy made one post only and hasn't been back since that day
as to that machine, looking it up it i see it comes from finland closer to you and pretty much unheard of in north America till this post, what we hear of more here is from bercomac in canada 
looking the rammy i see a dealer in Stockholm who would most likely be of more help to you skogfritid.se, Rammy dealers - Rammy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Ducky_d










.


----------

